# FR: it is interesting



## ruddyfaced

Salut !

C'est intéressant

ou

Il est intéressant

merci bien pour votre aide !


----------



## bloomiegirl

It depends what "it" is! Start with this About webpage.


----------



## Lépido

I would say:
C'est intéressant:  something is intéresting
Il est intéressant:  someone is interesting

But really, it depends on the context...


----------



## ChrisPa

rather "c'est intéressant"
"il est intéressant" would fit for a person (this teacher is interesting)

or you could say "il est intéressant de noter que ..."


----------



## telletubby

Would this phrase be correct? Does intéressant count as an emotional reaction or should it be 'il/elle'

Je suis allée en Grèce - c'est très intéressante


----------



## quinoa

C'est intéressant. The "subject" is "c'" or "cela", which is a demonsrative pronoun, and is neutral, so no gender.


----------



## telletubby

of course, without gender - silly moi.  
But would it then be incorrect to say 
Je suis allée en Grèce - elle est très intéressante? I had understood that you normally only use Cela/Ca as a demonstrative pronoun to introduce a noun except when it can introduce an adjective expressing some kind of emotion. C'est affreux etc. What I wasn't sure was whether 'interéssant' counted as an emotion in the example.


----------



## quinoa

Keep in mind "C'est" is really an equivalent to "It's". And you can inflect it in the plural "Ce sont" and in agreement to tenses.


----------



## tilt

_Je suis allée en Grèce ; elle est très intéressante_ is not incorrect, grammatically speaking, but is not said.
We rather say _C'est très intéressant_, indeed.

But I'm not sure it's the emtional aspect of the adjective that decides which pronoun to use. For example, _il/elle_ would be prefered when refering to a person, in any case.


----------



## telletubby

But surely you would say 
_Je te présente Cécile. C'est ma fille _rather than _elle est ma fille? _


----------



## telletubby

Ah but I guess that's different because there's no adjective.

You *would* say _Je te présente Cécile. Elle est dingue! _ Is that right?


----------



## quinoa

Definitely right. "c'est" refers to something  or someone in a neutral way.

Qui a sonné? C'est le facteur.

Coucou! C'est moi.


----------



## telletubby

Thanks, that's really helpful.


----------



## jess09

Given that Greece is a country I would say : _Je suis allé en Grèce, c'est un pays très intéressant_. If you simply say, _c'est intéressant_, it seems that something is missing and doesn't sound natural.


----------



## quinoa

Definitely right. "C'est un pays" is necessary.


----------



## telletubby

merci, entendu


----------

